# Tempmas 2011 - Week 1!



## Costello (Dec 1, 2011)

*Tempmas 2011 - Week 1**Welcome one and all to Tempmas 2011*! Every year GBAtemp holds Christmas-themed events all throughout December: gifts are on offer, goodies galore! This year will be particularly festive and rewarding thanks to our new sponsor who have offered a bit of cash for us to get you some good prizes!​We will be having *1 event for each week of December*, starting with this first event: a raffle! Here are the rules:​
To enter, simply post a message in this thread, saying anything you want - make sure not to break forum rules though. Posting more than 1 message doesn't increase your chances of getting selected.
To be eligible, you must have a GBAtemp account registered before this thread was posted. Any account created past that time will not be entered. Newcomers: not to worry, the next events will be open to all!
You can enter until 23:59 GMT time on December 4. The winners will be selected randomly and announced on December 5th along with the next event.
*This week's prizes*Since this is a contest purely based on luck/random, we'll start low with the prizes but it'll keep getting better and better until the end! Check out what are offering this week:​*FIRST PRIZE*​1x game of your choice (all platforms)
Worth up to $60 - shipping offered​*SECOND PRIZE*​1x Official GBAtemp T-Shirt + GBAtemp Mousepad​From our merchandise store - worth up to $30 - shipping offered​*THIRD PRIZE*​1x Official GBAtemp Magic Mug​From our merchandise store - worth up to $20 - shipping offered​*Our sponsor*



We would like to thank our sponsor Etcome.com for providing us with financial resources for both supporting the site expenses and allowing us to get our community awesome gifts throughout all of the Tempmas events! If you are thankful like us, use Etcome for your next online purchases!​


----------



## EnigmaBlade (Dec 1, 2011)

Goodluck to everyone who enters, and hope you all have a very merry Tempmas


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 1, 2011)

Hum... Funny... This appeared as soon as I went to the home page by mistake... So... I just need to post?
*Is confused*


----------



## chinboogie (Dec 1, 2011)

anything you want


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 1, 2011)

its that time of the year again
nice prizes


----------



## ViDeOmAnCiNi (Dec 1, 2011)

Yup.. that's what they said...

"To enter, simply post a message in this thread, saying anything you want - make sure not to break forum rules though. Posting more than 1 message doesn't increase your chances of getting selected."

Easy peasy..

-VM


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 1, 2011)

I am going to aim for the 1st Prize!
I would love to receive Monster Hunter 3(TRI)G for the Nintendo 3DS! 
A subsidy of $60 is going to be awesome!


----------



## The Masked Man (Dec 1, 2011)

Not sure if I'm eligible, but nevertheless, good luck to everyone and best wishes.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome, more opportunities for everyone to win! Merry Tempmas!


----------



## RoMee (Dec 1, 2011)

i want that mousepad


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 1, 2011)

Count me in!

I want that mug


----------



## klim28 (Dec 1, 2011)

Me want! Me want! 

Is this available for outside-US member? 

Again... Me want! Me want!!!


----------



## Devin (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome. T-Shirt, and mousepad pl0x


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 1, 2011)

Jussssss' postin' and enterin'.

Hooray! This Tempmas feels like the very first Tempmas to meeee!!!!!!~


----------



## ball2012003 (Dec 1, 2011)

I would like to win that free game.


----------



## Saken (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## GalenTheGamer (Dec 1, 2011)

I hope there's a video contest this year


----------



## Bowser-jr (Dec 1, 2011)

I would like Mario Kart 7 for the 3DS. ^^


----------



## vegemikee (Dec 1, 2011)

I can has fre gaem?


----------



## AceWarhead (Dec 1, 2011)

Good Luck to everyone entering. I want Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 1, 2011)

Good luck everyone, you're going to need it.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Dec 1, 2011)

yay for free stuff

*looks up*
I will lol if GameWinner wins the game


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 1, 2011)

I want a loli sister. 
...I mean, not for anything bad or anything...
err, I mean if she were uber cute then...
uh...I mean, not thinking any pedophilic thoughts...
though that isn't so bad...
I mean...it's not what you think...
err at least it's not what I think you are thinking...
ummm....
...
err...well, let's just say that I would settle for a cat.


----------



## 19wert (Dec 1, 2011)

me also want


----------



## Zaertix (Dec 1, 2011)

I wants a hug from a panda bear


----------



## Roxasorg13 (Dec 1, 2011)

Prizes are SOOOO nice!!
i want da free game!!! i have been waiting my fifa 12 for months but i couldnt afford it haha


----------



## lefangz (Dec 1, 2011)

Hmmm... what to say?


----------



## Forstride (Dec 1, 2011)

Zip zop zoopity boop


----------



## Penguin (Dec 1, 2011)

I love TempMas!     Thanks very much for providing another fun event for the festive season


----------



## chose (Dec 1, 2011)

Let's the random luck roll!


----------



## syko5150 (Dec 1, 2011)

All 3 prizes would be nice ;D. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## oyeah1988 (Dec 1, 2011)

I guess I would take a copy of Skyrim... Thanks for the chance


----------



## damiussus (Dec 1, 2011)

Raffle Raffle!!! If I win I'm shooting for Skyward Sword


----------



## jamesaa (Dec 1, 2011)

Good luck everyone - i'm after the GBAtemp swag  Already have the magic mug, so the t-shirt and mouse mat shall be welcome additions 




(actually no good luck, i want the luck gimme the luck, I WILL win this.... i shall send my ninja army to take out those who oppose me)


----------



## Rydian (Dec 1, 2011)

And I'm entering.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 1, 2011)

I'll wear the shit out of that shirt!


----------



## Crusylicious (Dec 1, 2011)

I want WWE 12 for Xbox 360 and maybe a pet white tiger and a real lightsaber and the ability to download knowledge into my brain!


----------



## Costello (Dec 1, 2011)

if you want extra chances, "like" the first post  

j/k

*looks at sig*


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Dec 1, 2011)

I would personally love a copy of a copy of Skyward Sword, as I refuse to pirate it, but I also can't afford it. 

Merry Tempmas to all!


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 1, 2011)

I want a loli cat, too!

@Mods: I just quoted his post because I wanted a loli cat, and he conveyed the message perfectly. Sorry 

EDIT: I was following this topic, but too many notifications @[email protected]


----------



## Sephi (Dec 1, 2011)

All I want is for jurassicplayer to not get an imouto.


----------



## mocalacace (Dec 1, 2011)

Cool Beans


----------



## KDH (Dec 1, 2011)

To the Victor go the spoils.

Now I just need to change my name.


----------



## jan777 (Dec 1, 2011)

Post for that slim chance.


----------



## princefarzan (Dec 1, 2011)

I would like a copy of skyrim for 360  and good luck to anyone else that enters.


----------



## megabug7 (Dec 1, 2011)

I want more Zelda goodness


----------



## haflore (Dec 1, 2011)

I be posting in this thread for fun and profit. Also because Costelloz is the best Admin on the internet!! 


EDIT: Holy cow! This stage ends on my second 'temp birthday!


----------



## swimmeringer (Dec 1, 2011)

I want to win everything, all at once.


----------



## kevan (Dec 1, 2011)

Posty post post


----------



## moerik (Dec 1, 2011)

Le post for raffle.


----------



## FlashX007 (Dec 1, 2011)

Well I am not going to get my hopes up at all but I guess I should sign up for this anyway just in case I win something for the lol.

I do not have a 3DS yet but I do have intentions on buying one eventually. However I won't be able to buy a game with the one I get so I guess I will request Mario Kart 7 for the 3DS. If I win I will keep it on the shelf until I get a 3DS. 

Good luck to everybody. I hope somebody who deserves it wins.


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Dec 1, 2011)

Cool contest, count me in!


----------



## T.Kuranari (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome, of course I'm in


----------



## Exkorath (Dec 1, 2011)

I want in, a new game sounds quite nice. So does Mountain Dew though.....can i have both?


----------



## smash_brew (Dec 1, 2011)

i think i would prefer to win the 2nd or 3rd prize over the 1st. between my wii and my ps3 i have plenty of games to play, I don't have a gbatemp tee shirt or coffee mug.


----------



## emmanu888 (Dec 1, 2011)

i would like super mario 3d land dor the 3ds and good luck for everyone who entered


----------



## jamesaa (Dec 1, 2011)

Costello said:


> if you want extra chances, "like" the first post
> 
> j/k
> 
> *looks at sig*




I blocked the Like buttons and the bit that shows who "Liked" a post... kinda forgot it existed...

Also.... ahhhhhhh!!!! email inbox being flooded by this thread lol... must unsubscribe from thread....


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice prizes. I'd be happy if I won any of them.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 1, 2011)

This should be an awesome Tempmas~
Can't wait to see what you peeps have in store


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 1, 2011)

my Angus Is Bleeding!!


----------



## 0nyx (Dec 1, 2011)

Mah boi! This Tempmas is what all true tempers strive for!


----------



## bladerx (Dec 1, 2011)

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## keine (Dec 1, 2011)

Super Mario 3D Land or Mario Kart 7? hmmmm.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh boy free things


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 1, 2011)

hopefully i can win this year. merry tempmas


----------



## thaddius (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in it for the mug.


----------



## Axl. (Dec 1, 2011)

Prizes are good, Giving a try!.

If i win i would as for a 3ds game but I have not figure out which one yet.


----------



## DasXero (Dec 1, 2011)

I love GBATemp. It is the best site for anything and everything. I go on here almost every single day.

Hai.


----------



## Presto99 (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome prizes! Thanks so much for doing this kind of stuff, GBAtemp, and Etcome for sponsoring!
Any prize would be nice, but on that sliiiim chance I get first prize, I'd like to request Mario Kart 7!


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 1, 2011)

I would totally get skyrim early if that the case.


----------



## person66 (Dec 1, 2011)

I loved tempmas last year. It was a lot of fun solving those clues, and also very difficult, but I felt awesome once I got them all. Looks like tempmas this year may be even more fun! (Multiple weeks   )


----------



## Unagi (Dec 1, 2011)

YAY I love these contests! Thanks GBAtemp!


----------



## mori123 (Dec 1, 2011)

I would Definetly Love to win and of course I want to win mario kart 7!


----------



## VatoLoco (Dec 1, 2011)

Am I win prize, yes?


----------



## JPhantom (Dec 1, 2011)

just got my new ssd and cpu cooler.  the ssd has to wait till christmas but now is the time to try to get my FX-8120 up to 5 ghz


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 1, 2011)

YAY! MERRY TEMPMAS!
I'd love Starfox 64 3D! all the other games I want I've already bought


----------



## its xNIGHTMAREx (Dec 1, 2011)

This is really cool. Good luck to all. All the prizes look pretty awesome. Especially that mug.


----------



## vpd (Dec 1, 2011)

Yay a chance of free stuff


----------



## Scormish (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello,first time post after being a member for a couple of year~ anyways goodluck everyone~


----------



## MARECLO (Dec 1, 2011)

My favorite holyday... TEMPMAS is here!!!


----------



## YayMii (Dec 1, 2011)

Sounds cool. I wanna join. I'd like a free game and/or to show support 

@Scormish: Surprising how you joined back in '08 and haven't made a single post up until now.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Dec 1, 2011)

This is a post....or is it?


----------



## WB3000 (Dec 1, 2011)

I think this is my third Tempmas. Good luck to all!


----------



## malefactor (Dec 1, 2011)

I can post too.

What makes the mug magic?


----------



## Fudge (Dec 1, 2011)

December 4th is my birthday


----------



## updowners (Dec 1, 2011)

Blah blah, text text.


----------



## angelzbl0od (Dec 1, 2011)

awesome big thanks to the new sponsor I think that I would have to choose mario cart 7 for the 3ds.  Happy Holidays to all you Tempers!!!


----------



## Ben_j (Dec 1, 2011)

ohai. I can haz prize ?


----------



## salnaruto2 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in.
I want a free game.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Dec 1, 2011)

I got the golden ticket! Obvious Charlie and the Chocolate Factory reference.  Just kidding.  Anyways, Now I'm registered to win. Thanks Etcome.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 1, 2011)

Great prizes.
Hope i win something in my 4th year


----------



## stab244 (Dec 1, 2011)

I bought the Zelda edition 3DS and would love to get some more games for it (*coughSuperMario3D/MarioKartcough*). Good luck to all!


----------



## r3gR3t (Dec 1, 2011)

You know... I hate xmas, but TempMas' pretty darn Awesome


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 1, 2011)

My Pokemon bring all the nerds to the yard.

And they're like "Do you wanna trade cards?"

Damn right, I wanna trade cards.  I will trade you, but not my charizard.


----------



## Kisho (Dec 1, 2011)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmppppppppppppppppppppppppMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## belzilep (Dec 1, 2011)

I find the requirements a little on the easy side (and weird too), but hey, it's a chance for free stuff!


----------



## cris92x (Dec 1, 2011)

Mario Kart 7....cmon


----------



## Seaking (Dec 1, 2011)

this game would be nice.


----------



## 1234turtles (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## TheZoc (Dec 1, 2011)

One lottery ticket, please


----------



## X D D X (Dec 1, 2011)

SM3D Land would be great!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 1, 2011)

I think I'd absolutely love getting Skyrim for 360 or PC.


----------



## Gamer4life (Dec 1, 2011)

anything you want but i really want minecraft i know its not some high profile 60 dollar game but i have watched so many videos of it and i want it so bad!


----------



## sdnoob (Dec 1, 2011)

A chance to win? Count me win! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## BloodyFlame (Dec 1, 2011)

Am I doing it right?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh the good ol' competition threads. Count me in, let us see if I can break my 4 year losing streak! haha

In other news, I'm excited for the PS Vita.


----------



## Nebz (Dec 1, 2011)

I would like Family Feud 2012 for the Xbox 360 :3
(this would totally save me 40 bucks on a Christmas gift)


----------



## inter4ever (Dec 1, 2011)

Looking forward to the this year's events!


----------



## Porygon-X (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry Tempmas! 

Mousepad


----------



## MountApple (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry Tempmas AwesomeTemp


----------



## Jadachris (Dec 1, 2011)

*Crosses Fingers*


FlingSmash with Wii Remote Plus


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 1, 2011)

Yarr Yarr Yarr! Merry Tempmas!


----------



## loco365 (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks like there'll be quite a large number of contestants. Good luck to all, including myself, who is entering. :U


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Dec 1, 2011)

I would love the shirt, then I could be a GBAtemp fanboy 

Merry Tempmas


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 1, 2011)

Postin'.


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 1, 2011)

I'd like a Supercard DSTWO! if possible the GBATemp Special Edition


----------



## Kurisuellegarden (Dec 1, 2011)

THIS IS LEGEND- wait for it, hope your not lactose intolerant- DAIRRYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Lanlan (Dec 1, 2011)

Hamburgers can see the future!


----------



## Powerslave89 (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry Tempmas! Hope everyone has a good one this year.


----------



## Another World (Dec 1, 2011)

i want a gbatemp t-shirt!! for free!!!!

-another world


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 1, 2011)

All I want is Sonic Generations 3DS (U)


----------



## batista1995 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in! (:


----------



## YoshiKart (Dec 1, 2011)

I am currently posting in this thread.


----------



## AeroblitzR (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry Tempmas


----------



## xbry23 (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry Tempmas to All!


----------



## wafflestick (Dec 1, 2011)

PIES OF STEEL!!!!!


----------



## Scathraax (Dec 1, 2011)

chinboogie said:


> anything you want


Someone read my mind..

Anyways, here's hoping for free games. :3


----------



## kingofgamesgx (Dec 1, 2011)

i guess ill give this a shot


----------



## psxfan (Dec 1, 2011)

I want to win???


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 1, 2011)

Good luck to all!


----------



## RPG_Lover (Dec 1, 2011)

Cool.. I'm in..


----------



## Valwin (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeassssss i must master luck as napoleon did


----------



## Annieone23 (Dec 1, 2011)

I can't believe I won!


Is what I hope to say a week from today.


----------



## lukecop80 (Dec 1, 2011)

Awwww.... I wanted another Treasure hunt thing.


----------



## evvil (Dec 1, 2011)

Just in time for mario kart 7  good luck to all!


----------



## razenoku (Dec 1, 2011)

I just want Kirby's Epic Yarn and I'll be happy

P.D:Marry tempmas!


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Dec 1, 2011)

My name is Torn :]]]


----------



## Geren (Dec 1, 2011)

What are my chances? Good luck to everybody


----------



## IAmTheRad (Dec 1, 2011)

I'd like to get Star Wars: The Old Republic on PC


----------



## Aurora Wright (Dec 1, 2011)

I'd want Cave Story 3D (the European version).
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## J3anyus (Dec 1, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 1, 2011)

I'd love to win that free game.  Gonna get Skyward Sword with the Wiimote if I win, hopefully it's


----------



## 2lazy2name (Dec 1, 2011)

I want a GBAtemp mug...
That'd be pretty awesome


----------



## Langin (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice to hear this! 

^^


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 1, 2011)

I may as well enter. I have never really participated in Tempmas before.


----------



## emugirl1994 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yay, love raffles.


----------



## airpirate545 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yay I love Tempmas


----------



## BigLord (Dec 1, 2011)

Free raffle? Count me in!



razenoku said:


> P.D:Marry tempmas!


As much as I enjoy it, I certainly don't love it enough to marry it


----------



## Sanoblue (Dec 1, 2011)

Woot TEMPMAS! -=Enters=-


----------



## KingAsix (Dec 1, 2011)

Well here is my entry....Good luck to everyone and Happy Tempas!!!


----------



## aburas (Dec 1, 2011)

Nintendo: THIS IS MADNESS!!!!!!!!!

team twiizers: MADNESS!?!?!?! WE....... HAVE..... TWEEZERS!!!!!! *(stabs miyamoto with tweezers)*


----------



## Shorkio (Dec 1, 2011)

Yay it's Tempmas 
I'm in ^^


----------



## Eity (Dec 1, 2011)

I enter too! I want Sonic Generations for 3DS .


----------



## ShinyLatios (Dec 1, 2011)

11 pages already? free stuff is very popular... COUNT ME IN!


----------



## axelfire250 (Dec 1, 2011)

Good luck and early gratz to who ever wins the raffle! Oh, and Merry Tempmas to everyone!


----------



## kokojo17 (Dec 1, 2011)

all i want for tempmas is LoZ:Skyward Sword


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2011)

OH SHOOT...I need to think up something not taken...
Merry GBATemp-giving-free-things-mas. 
Good luck to the other participants... o-o


----------



## amptor (Dec 1, 2011)

If I win for posting in this thread, I want it mentioned but also to put it back in and give the prize to another person and not send to me 

Merry christmas gbatemp!


----------



## linuxGuru (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in. Merry Tempmas!


----------



## injection18 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you gbatemp I love your winter events !


----------



## nehe32 (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry Tempmas people


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 1, 2011)

Ah...Tempmas time....I'm so happy. DO WANT PRIZE.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello, Tempmas 2011   Glad you could make it!  And thanks, etcome, for sponsoring this event for us


----------



## ShadowPrince (Dec 1, 2011)

I wanna join too,


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 1, 2011)

GBAtemp rocks my one size fits all socks


----------



## Jimmy1994 (Dec 1, 2011)

Best of luck to everybody in here  Count me in!


----------



## NoOneDies (Dec 1, 2011)

Entering, I'd love Mario Kart 7


----------



## ATMB (Dec 1, 2011)

I wish all the good luck for the next year to people all around the world.


----------



## Chubbo1793 (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow, it's been 6 months since I was last here. I had lost wifi since I moved. I have internet now, and what better time to get it back with the beginning of Tempmas 2011. :-)


----------



## Godson777 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm aiming for the first prize, if I do win I will get Mario Kart 7... (If it's possible, if not, Sonic Generations... )


----------



## PlutonPress (Dec 1, 2011)

So basically, I just need to write something here?

-Check.


----------



## elviswjr (Dec 1, 2011)

Hope I win something!


----------



## shango46 (Dec 1, 2011)

What do I want? Hmm... Skyrim for 360 looks fun.


----------



## Demonbart (Dec 1, 2011)

Count me in.
BTW, would it also be possible to choose the european version of for instance a 3DS game?


----------



## Issac (Dec 1, 2011)

Sign me up!


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 1, 2011)

I would like to have Super Mario 3D Land please~ ^^


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh balls, oh balls, oh merry balls, how cool


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 1, 2011)

You can all stop posting now.

I'mma win all 3 prizes.
With one post.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 1, 2011)

Tempmas is here, =D Also with the shipping, will the free game be shipped outside of America, say, to Australia?


----------



## acrox999 (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry Tempmas!

Can I have that T-Shirt and Mousepad please? Oh, the T-Shirt needs to be OMGTRIPLEX size.


----------



## JamiePashley (Dec 1, 2011)

Who doesn't love a raffle?


----------



## relminator (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry Tempmas everyone!
;*)


----------



## mrtofu (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry Tempmas and good luck to all!


----------



## Shiro09 (Dec 1, 2011)

I love Tempmas. Happy Tempmas everyone !


----------



## DJ Hobo (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow, that time of the year already? Anyway, good luck everyone!


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 1, 2011)

Yay I suck at treasure hunting so I couldn't enter last year :c
I'm definitly going to get mario kart 7 if win 1st prize  ( )
if not then I'll be fine with the GBAtemp T-shirt and mousepad 

oh and good luck to everyone (And Merry Tempmas)


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2011)

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## petspeed (Dec 1, 2011)

Good thing to have the new sponsor. Tempmas is great


----------



## saviorkross (Dec 1, 2011)

All I want for Christmas is an announcement for MHTriG to be localized, but I'd settle for Mario Kart 7. 8)


----------



## LTK (Dec 1, 2011)

Sweet, how generous 

Super Mario 3D Land if I win!


----------



## prowler (Dec 1, 2011)

yay tempmas; i have nothing else to post.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 1, 2011)

Muuuuggggz! That mug has been something I've been thinking of getting for a long time. Wouldn't mind getting it as a gift 


-Qtis


----------



## Stanny (Dec 1, 2011)

Woohoo, I`m in! Maybe this time i`ll win something. Looks like i never won anything in my life : )


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 1, 2011)

Hope I win.
The prizes are really hot.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 1, 2011)

tempcast
tempcast tempcast
tempcast
temp temp temp temp
GBA TEMP Tempcast
gba temp Tempcast Tempcast
gba temp tempcast
gba temp Tempcast Tempcast Tempcast Tempcast Tempcast Tempcast Tempcast
gbatemp  Tempcast Tempcast Tempcast Tempcast Tempcast Tempcast
gbatemp

LOL
its lyrics not spam


----------



## Deleted-185407 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ah go on then, may as well pop my own name into the hat.  I always love these fun competitions at this time of the year.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, count me in.
Merry tempmas!


----------



## Jojse (Dec 1, 2011)

Good luck everyone, hope I win......


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 1, 2011)

Don't mind me, just entering this thing.


----------



## Damian666 (Dec 1, 2011)

nice... :3


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 1, 2011)

I want that free game.


----------



## superrob (Dec 1, 2011)

Entering tha raffle!


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Shinintendo (Dec 1, 2011)

Can we choose pre-order game as a single 60$ game?
Anyways, Marry Christmas everyone and it happens to be my B-day


----------



## Genyus (Dec 1, 2011)

Fun times, it's Tempmas!


----------



## exangel (Dec 1, 2011)

i wanna win this contest!


----------



## d3co (Dec 1, 2011)

I want to win the free game!


----------



## DaDAM (Dec 1, 2011)

Hell yeah another raffle! I wanna get that free game


----------



## Paarish (Dec 1, 2011)

No harm in trying 

Good luck to all!


----------



## slaysme (Dec 1, 2011)

I, a handheld lover, want you. 
No, not like that. I want you to pick a game. Something you absolutely love. And give it to some poor schmuck with no hopes of ever getting it themselves. Then you'll feel awesome. Oh wait, you're already doing that! Good luck all, but even more to me!


----------



## The_Dragons_Mast (Dec 1, 2011)

Well I never win anything based on luck but can't hurt to try .


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 1, 2011)

Wohooo!! Good luck everyone 
I hope I win a free game.. namely MW3 for PS3 lol


----------



## Satangel (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice prizes, glad to not see any of the prizes a flashcard no one needs any more  If I win the first prize, Skyrim coming up!


----------



## OccamRazor (Dec 1, 2011)

I'd be happy to win anything...but I wouldn't mind a free game.


----------



## Porro88 (Dec 1, 2011)

ok...let's try this...crossing my fingers right now!


----------



## alexcalibur (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh man there is no way I'm winning this. But why not try


----------



## RandomOddness (Dec 1, 2011)

Tempmas time again already?  Count me in.


----------



## lolzed (Dec 1, 2011)

Let's see what happens this year


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 1, 2011)

mr flob a dobs jelly custard

and skyrim for pc


----------



## zuron7 (Dec 1, 2011)

It's Tempmas!!


----------



## Gaz777 (Dec 1, 2011)

hmm...not sure what game i'd want if i won, but i'm sure i'll find some way of deciding if i do.


----------



## justin05 (Dec 1, 2011)

I want to have Batman Arkham City for PS3. New gamer on PS3. Currently have 4 games, so a new one from
Temp would really make my Christmas a merry one.


----------



## Frogman (Dec 1, 2011)

Rick Roll


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Dec 1, 2011)

Tempas 

Luck game 

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Dialga.The.Maste (Dec 1, 2011)

Free games are awesome, but I need a mouse pad Tempmas in general is awesome though.


----------



## ahds (Dec 1, 2011)

Count me in.  I would love to win a free game.


----------



## Mythrix (Dec 1, 2011)

Wait, when you say we should post what we want, do you mean the game, or what we want for Christmas?

I pretty much bought the games and stuff I want to most already, I already got Skyward Sword Collector's Edition and I ordered (but haven't gotten yet...) Batman: Arkham City Collector's Edition. Though the webshop gave me a normal edition copy to "borrow" in the meantime, nice service. 

I'd say that right now what I'd like is for Rocksteady Studios to fix the savegame bug on Arkham City for the XBox 360, because I've gotten afraid to play it after I heard that it might randomly delete savefiles.  (So I've been playing only Skyward Sword for now!)

As for what game I'd like to win, hmm, I do hear a lot of good things about Skyrim, but I think I might go for Kirby: Return to Dreamland (EU edition).


----------



## Gaiaknight (Dec 1, 2011)

merry tempmas to all and to all a good tempmas


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 1, 2011)

I want a copy of Super Mario Land 3D or Mario Kart 7.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Dec 1, 2011)

To be honest, I'm only interested in the first prize, I don't really care for the merchandise to be honest, and it is incredibly nerdy if you lug around a mug or t-shirt from an online game forum/ former rom site. Ah whatevs merry tempmas.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry Tempmas everyone - Wish you all the luck






(but I hope I actually WIN something this time ....)


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 1, 2011)

So it's that time of the year again.
Good luck to all contestants


----------



## Wombo Combo (Dec 1, 2011)

Winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## JonnyPoots (Dec 1, 2011)

It *IS* beginning to look a lot like Tempmas!


----------



## TheH (Dec 1, 2011)

joulu tulloo


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 1, 2011)

I REALLY NEED THAT MUG


----------



## signz (Dec 1, 2011)

Now that's nice. 
/me likes raffles


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 1, 2011)

i'm changing 1st prize to a limited edition black zelda 3ds cos that's what i want for xmas!


----------



## ecko (Dec 1, 2011)

ROLLING for the raffle


----------



## emigre (Dec 1, 2011)

Stop this spamming I say!


----------



## mrnintendo15 (Dec 1, 2011)

I like how this  website has contests.  More  chance  to win for everyone.


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 1, 2011)

I want Final Fantasy XIII-2. 
Or maybe Assassin's Creed: Revelations.
Maybe TES IV: Oblivion, too.
Or UMVC3.
Crysis 2?


----------



## Twilight Loz (Dec 1, 2011)

happy tempmas!

If I win first prize, i would like mw3 for pc or ffxii-2 ps3


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2011)

Do you know what I'd like out of my portable handheld gaming device? Personally I'd like to be able to load my character from my favorite MMO, rpg or action game onto my handheld then continue my adventure on the bus, train or the passenger seat of the car. I'd like to be able to take the XP and items back into the MMO. Or just log in through the device and continue playing.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok I'm trying too, good luck everyone


----------



## boktor666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry Tempmas, it's that time of year.
All those prices, goodies and gear.
Members Apply through this forum thread
Mercy on Costello's soul, for all those messages he must have read.
Those who enter, good luck in the draw;
I wish you a merry Tempmas, from Boktor666 to all :3


----------



## Toki~ (Dec 1, 2011)

Wheeeeeeeeee tempmas! Good luck to us all.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry Tempmas everybody!


----------



## Gadgetguy96 (Dec 1, 2011)

This is the first site I've seen with a contest with prizes.
Gbatemp has a good community


----------



## sergster1 (Dec 1, 2011)

XD i forgot all about tempmas good luck to all who enter. I wonder if there will be a scavenger hunt like last year lol


----------



## Cartmanuk (Dec 1, 2011)

Happy 1st of December.

24 days to go, only 24 days till Christmas.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Dec 1, 2011)

Great !

Tempmas is back !

Great Prizes to win !

Thanks gbaTemp-Team !


Greetz


----------



## Cyan (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry Tempmas to all the users 
and good luck with this year events.



A free game? I want so many games, I don't know which one I would pick.


----------



## AetherMaster (Dec 1, 2011)

Sure I'll enter the contest. I'd love to get myself a copy of Mario Kart 7 if I win


----------



## ultimate.fake.ac (Dec 1, 2011)

I've been wanting that blazblue 3ds game but the mug would be pretty sweet too.


----------



## Yokimari (Dec 1, 2011)

Good luck everyone, hoping I get picked, that would be awesome.


----------



## gegl (Dec 1, 2011)

Good luck and merry tempmas to everyone!!


----------



## Fyrus (Dec 1, 2011)

So to enter, I just post ?


Done then.


----------



## PsyBlade (Dec 1, 2011)

I would pick Skyrim - Bugfest of the Year


----------



## T-hug (Dec 1, 2011)

GBAtemp is the shit!


----------



## setya5785 (Dec 1, 2011)

who am i to say no to a free game )


----------



## Zeroneo (Dec 1, 2011)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Shufflemac (Dec 1, 2011)

Well hello there. Good luck...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 1, 2011)

For once, I haven't jumped to the end of the competition to find out who won it.

I'm as clueless as the rest of you!


----------



## Jax (Dec 1, 2011)

Me wanty free gamey!


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 1, 2011)

I want that free game!  Free Skyrim  

Also Tempmas seems like it shall be awesome this year.


----------



## hankchill (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry Tempmas to one and all, here's to another year for GBAtemp to finish with a bang!


----------



## KazoWAR (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi


----------



## webyugioh (Dec 1, 2011)

Me! Me! Me! Pick me! 
And Thanks for holding the contest!


----------



## boombox (Dec 1, 2011)

This sounds like an awesome idea. Good Luck everyone, and Merry Christmas 
Obviously everyone wants the first prize, and I don't differ from that choice


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 1, 2011)

Yay! Tempmas is back for another year!
Still remember the last one, damn was it fun!


----------



## infinete (Dec 1, 2011)

Oooh a compy......Count me in! 19 pages though, that's a lot of people


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 1, 2011)

count me in!
i'm a member for a while so i'm eligible
also these etcome guys are awesome


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm mainly looking for a box of Innistrad cards, that topped my Christmas list this year. Also wouldn't mind a copy of Saint's Row The Third, MGS HD Collection, and a Vita pre-order. Or a computer.

That's my entry for now.


----------



## snake7beckham (Dec 1, 2011)

count me in.. just 4 the fun of it.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 1, 2011)

Is it weird to want the shirt more than the game?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2011)

I would like to have the"Official GBAtemp T-Shirt + GBAtemp Mousepad" they look epic.


----------



## Eerpow (Dec 1, 2011)

Super Mario 3D Land in case I win.
Wow there are new replies every 20 seconds or so, I wonder how many pages this will reach...


----------



## RanmaFreak (Dec 1, 2011)

I love these raffle draw thingies. I'd say that I'd go for Uncharted 3 for my game if I get first prize. I spent $600+ on games since September, and it's pretty much the only game this fall that I haven't bought that I wanted. Well, there's Skyward Sword, but I'm getting a free controller bundle copy from my manager at EB (Yay for perks from being an awesome employee!) once it comes in shipping.

If I win any of the other prizes, I don't really want it, so you can re-draw and give it to somebody else. The only reason for this is that I already bought the T-Shirt, Mousepad, and Magic Mug from the store when they first went on sale, so I already own them all (and don't really need two).


----------



## The_Hulkster (Dec 1, 2011)

Herro prease, 1 g4m3 prease. kthxbainao!

The mug would be fun as well


----------



## Shadeblaze (Dec 1, 2011)

It's that time of the year again? I still vividly remember last year's scavanger hunt!

Good luck to all and best wishes .


----------



## taken (Dec 1, 2011)

I like too try my luck. never won anything before.


----------



## iFish (Dec 1, 2011)

I see it's that time of year again! Hoioray! I really want that GBAtemp mug. I mean, seeing as I drink coffee every morning, I figure it would be pretty awesome.


----------



## renlang (Dec 1, 2011)

Huh, that's pretty cool. Darn it, my lurking chain has been ruined! Hehe, well, good luck to everyone who enters and happy TempMas! =P


----------



## XanLoves (Dec 1, 2011)

Where am I?


----------



## fuli (Dec 1, 2011)

If I win I'd like a new copy of Skyrim for PC.  THX!


----------



## Nirraic (Dec 1, 2011)

OK, I'm in it to win it


----------



## james50a (Dec 1, 2011)

I figure i might as well try.


----------



## jing90 (Dec 1, 2011)

Love the contests on this site.
Good luck to everyone


----------



## Nekoblade (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh no, something that's making my post count go up..

Good luck, everyone :3


----------



## PriMieon (Dec 1, 2011)

so there are going to be 4 weeks... i love gbatemp for that


----------



## Some1CP (Dec 1, 2011)

Count me in!
What for people outside the USA ? Do I get the prize if I win ?


----------



## Darksage098 (Dec 1, 2011)

Count me in too, though it seems I have a slim chance of winning.


----------



## Akotan (Dec 1, 2011)

That's why I love Gbatemp, since Mar 2004!


----------



## Dr.Razor (Dec 1, 2011)

If I win I would like Mario Kart 7 on 3DS =D


----------



## mimic88 (Dec 1, 2011)

mug mug mug!!!
Coffee mug
Gonna clear the haze
Liquid proof
That I can win this race


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 1, 2011)

Doubt I'll win but it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## basher11 (Dec 1, 2011)

i know I'm not going to win, I never do at raffles, but I wish you guys good luck. ;3;


----------



## st90 (Dec 1, 2011)

lets see


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 1, 2011)

Gotta love the christmas season


----------



## naved.islam14 (Dec 1, 2011)

I really wish I could win first prize, cuz there are no good 3DS games here.


----------



## ShadowPirater (Dec 1, 2011)

I gotta admit, this is a pretty awesome event. Nice job, GBATemp!


----------



## Ravte (Dec 1, 2011)

Maybe I'll have some luck in this one....0 hits in lotto so far in my life : < (I have not even once won my money back /sadface)


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Pablo3DS (Dec 1, 2011)

Christmas, I love it. Well, who is the winner hopefully enjoy. Well, you can choose a game is a really cool prize, good luck and wins the real GBATemp member


----------



## Coconut (Dec 1, 2011)

O hi thar.

I thought this was early. Then I remembered that it is December first, or I dunno how you say it. Then I thought: ALMOST VACATION. AWWW YEAH.


----------



## Bri (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry Tempmas everyone!

-Bri


----------



## IceRentoraa29 (Dec 1, 2011)

I won't win but what the hell


----------



## Hebon (Dec 1, 2011)

I'd like Uncharted 3: Drakes Deception. I'm going to give it to my brother for Christmas.


----------



## go2_ars (Dec 1, 2011)

I never won anything on internet contest before


----------



## mehrab2603 (Dec 1, 2011)

Uncharted 3 or FIFA 12 (PS3) would be nice


----------



## Emu (Dec 1, 2011)

I want that limited edition Zelda 3DS. However when it comes to picking a first prize choice, Uncharted 3 for my new PS3 from black friday!
Correction infact, forget Uncharted 3, I want that Ico/Shadow of The Colossus combo pack for PS3! -Drool-


----------



## holoflame (Dec 1, 2011)

One of the better events this year =)


----------



## ThommyDude (Dec 1, 2011)

I would like to win Skyrim on steam... if I win just contact me for my Steam name.
lets see if I win something this Tempmass instead of winning a ban like last year.

Greets Thommy


----------



## Arras (Dec 1, 2011)

If I win the game, I want Mario Kart 7 (PAL). I'm honestly not expecting to win anything this year, I think I used up my luck last year winning one of the R4 Golds, but it's at least worth a shot.
Oh, and happy Christmas/Tempmas/whatever everyone!


----------



## zygie (Dec 1, 2011)

Cool, how'd I miss this the last 2 years.


----------



## Maav (Dec 1, 2011)

Not gonna win anyways. =P


----------



## Waynester727 (Dec 1, 2011)

anything you want


----------



## castilm1 (Dec 1, 2011)

awesome can wait to see who wins good luck everyone


----------



## beenii (Dec 1, 2011)

awesome. thank you very much for this opportunity.


----------



## Stigmatic (Dec 1, 2011)

Good luck everyone! Hope I win something


----------



## Absurd (Dec 1, 2011)

Happy to win anything but 'Sonic Generations' 3DS (EURO) would be nice  

Fingers crossed and good luck to everyone else who enters.


----------



## CrazyPuzzler (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry Tempmas everybody!
Last Year's Tempmas was great, I can't wait to see what the Temp has in store for us this time 

Good luck with the raffle everyone, by the way.


----------



## thedicemaster (Dec 1, 2011)

i hope i can win something this year.
i could use a free mario kart 7.


----------



## Gadgetguy96 (Dec 1, 2011)

Has gbatemp always done this?


----------



## stanlec (Dec 1, 2011)

Tempmas 2011 What What!!!


----------



## Luigi39000vr (Dec 1, 2011)

Last year's was fun, hopefully this year's is too. n.n


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 1, 2011)

Yay Tempmas! I would like world peace   (Because I can't think of what game I would want if I won at the moment).


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Dec 1, 2011)

This is my first Tempmas . So a happy Tempmas to all of you, and good luck.


----------



## Balee56 (Dec 1, 2011)

herpderp


----------



## corenting (Dec 1, 2011)

Cool Tempmas is back


----------



## Sym (Dec 1, 2011)

Here we go...


----------



## DjFIL (Dec 1, 2011)

contests?  i like contests!  thanks.


----------



## HunterJ (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow there are pages of comments, Im pretty sure half of them are just as useless as this one!


----------



## vash117 (Dec 1, 2011)

cool tempmas is back. just awesome


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 1, 2011)

Wait does this mean even monkeys can enter?


----------



## coolness (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello
i want to enter Tempmas
I want COD MW3, GTA iv Episodes from liberty city or GTA V 
I dunno what to post more


----------



## clonesniper666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Another year, another great Tempmas


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Dec 1, 2011)

I want mario kart 7


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Dec 1, 2011)

I think I want The second prize! And BTW, etcome is awesome!


----------



## TheDestroyer (Dec 1, 2011)

I would really like a Mario 3D >.< Goodluck to everyone who joined!!  2012 is going to be amazing. I hope.


----------



## R2DJ (Dec 1, 2011)

anything you want - make sure not to break forum rules though. Posting more than 1 message doesn't increase your chances of getting selected.


----------



## tisdadd (Dec 1, 2011)

Howdy all, I like contests so figured I would log in. Haven't been on in a while. I echo  TheDestroyer's sentiments.


----------



## lordrand11 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice! Meh I'll enter this for the helluvit.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Dec 1, 2011)

Tempmas is back? To the Batmobile! 

I guess that's my entry. :-P


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 1, 2011)

Im so ready for Tempmas! Look my Avatar and Sig are ready tooooo!
I wish there was a way to aim for second prize lol


----------



## tvoretz (Dec 1, 2011)

Oooh, I think I'll join in.


----------



## D-Trogh (Dec 1, 2011)

Aha! Something to look forward to!


----------



## hundshamer (Dec 1, 2011)

I would love to get my hands on either Mario Kart 7 or Super Mario Land 3D. I would also love to get my prize if I win, unlike last year.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 1, 2011)

Welp, hello everyone, here I am, trying my luck... Although I am the embodiment of bad luck...
Happy Tempmas to everyone, and good luck too! As the old saying says...
"It's not important to win, it's important to steal all the prizes!  "
Wait, that's not how it should be...


----------



## Johnatton (Dec 1, 2011)

Sounds like an easy contest.


----------



## Gnargle (Dec 1, 2011)

Why no treasure hunt this year? I loved last year's adventure across the internet.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow, that's really generous. DOubt I'd win but I wouldn't know without trying so count me in too. ,


----------



## qlum (Dec 1, 2011)

already 353 entries I so that would make my chance of winning around 1/100 assuming about 50 of these posts are invalid. this would be the current chance as of the time I am starting to write this, but the chance will only decrease most likely even before I post my post. In other words I dont expect to win.


----------



## drobb (Dec 1, 2011)

merry tempmas everybody and good luck to all


----------



## Janthran (Dec 1, 2011)

Yo dawg I heard you had a raffle

I like raffles


----------



## Nalmontes (Dec 1, 2011)

I'd like something cool like a fez, fezzes are Cool, or a game, games are cool.


Raffles are cool


----------



## plasma (Dec 1, 2011)

I would want the free game! Merry Tempmas peeps


----------



## SSVAV (Dec 1, 2011)

For me it's gonne be Mario Kart 7.

If I have luck anyways (I don't)


----------



## Quincy (Dec 1, 2011)

YAY! JINGLE TEMP! JINGLE TEMP! Good luck all


----------



## flamesofdoom (Dec 1, 2011)

Malpaloma!


----------



## earny (Dec 1, 2011)

woot!  great event


----------



## Jordon (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, I guess all you can say, is good luck!


----------



## renes2 (Dec 1, 2011)

Good Luck Guys


----------



## gameandmatch (Dec 1, 2011)

May the luckiest people win.


----------



## zachtheninja (Dec 1, 2011)

Hope I win something.
Merry Christmas GBAtemp!!!


----------



## Charli (Dec 1, 2011)

rolling


----------



## Lacius (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry Tempmas, everyone!


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 1, 2011)

i really shouldn't get my hopes up, never won anything...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm entering for the sake of it really, because I already know that I probably won't win anything.
Personally I think the 2nd prize is the best, as although free games are cool, I can buy them whenever. Whereas I can never seem to get around to buying any GBAtemp merchandise. And Orc's shirts are hella-cool.


----------



## moose3 (Dec 1, 2011)

Free swag, nice.


----------



## Daku93 (Dec 1, 2011)

I hoped for something cool like last year. It was really challenging. But hey, getting the chance to win something every weak is cool, too.


----------



## gregor1997 (Dec 1, 2011)

Last year i sucked at the puzzles, so this is great.


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Dec 1, 2011)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## The Pi (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm entering because you know... Wynaut?


----------



## KevFan (Dec 1, 2011)

Eh i want a new 3DS game *cough* Super Mario 3DS Land/Mario Kart 7 *cough*

Good luck everyone


----------



## HaniKazmi (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm terrible at luck based events, but I'll enter anyway  .


----------



## Saoron (Dec 1, 2011)

The suspense.... Dun Dun Daaar


----------



## omgwtfhax (Dec 1, 2011)

hooray!


----------



## mucus (Dec 1, 2011)

This is my polite entry into the raffle.
Please, pick me to win.
I should win cuz I love gbatemp and gbatemp loves me!


----------



## bowser (Dec 1, 2011)

Tempmas, *T*he *e*xciting *m*onth of *p*rizes *m*erriment *a*nd *s*pirit!


----------



## vsevolod (Dec 1, 2011)

i'm playing!


----------



## bowser (Dec 1, 2011)

Tempmas, *T*he *E*xciting *M*onth of *P*rizes *M*erriment *A*nd *S*pirit!

I clicked on edit and it added a new post!


----------



## Sterling (Dec 1, 2011)

Cool beans. Thanks again GBAtemp.


----------



## pitman (Dec 1, 2011)

Preparing for another dissappointment, still nice to dream though.


----------



## ForteGospel (Dec 1, 2011)

this is great, thanks again for doing gbatemp


----------



## MigueelDnd (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, thanks for making this possible GBAtemp & etcome! I hope I win something specially some GBAtemp merchandise, like the T-Shirt.


----------



## Carnivean (Dec 1, 2011)

I would enjoy a copy of serious sam 3.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 1, 2011)

First price.. duh! 

Hmmm what game though O_O
Preorder of ME3


----------



## bug2000 (Dec 1, 2011)

Very well then. I shall try my luck with it. Though as always my chances of winning are slimmer than slim. But heh, who cares, right?... Right?


----------



## scottehG (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry Tempmas!


----------



## bjorno (Dec 1, 2011)

Wish I would win such events  Never won one before.
*~Goodluck everybody!~*


----------



## Berthenk (Dec 1, 2011)

I'll be damned if I win. Seriously though, I do hope I do...


----------



## Lokao0 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks to all of the things that happened in GBATemp! Have a merry Tempmas everybody!
Never won a raffle or something before. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Adr990 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ah the first chance is a easy one. 

I hope to see a hard question like last year. 

Good luck to everyone and a merry tempmas to all.


----------



## benbop1992 (Dec 1, 2011)

Benbop wants in, so i shall post in my posty goodness!


----------



## T-Tudor (Dec 1, 2011)

I love mario games


----------



## LWares87 (Dec 1, 2011)

Tempmas already? It looks like Christmas, isn't that far away now...

Good Luck to everyone with this!


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 1, 2011)

SKYRIM!! For Xbox 360!

I really appreciate this! Love ya 'temp!


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Dec 1, 2011)

Yay! I still remember 3 years ago soon after I joined the first Tempmas(for me then) was fun to try all the contests and hoping to win!


----------



## DiNo29 (Dec 1, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## tenentenen (Dec 1, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance. 
This is what I wan't

Even though it's not out. still.
I guess kid Icarus is a close second though.

Merry tempmas to all!


----------



## MatrixMaster3 (Dec 1, 2011)

If I win, I'm aiming for... well just email/pm me to confirm. :]


----------



## digipokemaster (Dec 1, 2011)

i never done this b4 but i hope everyone wins something though i know there only three prizes but still i wish everyone good luck


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm entering ! Maybe luck will be on my side


----------



## Taellon (Dec 1, 2011)

I love this website. I know chances are slim of winning but it's still awesome to see this kind of thing happen.


----------



## matt382 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in  Wouldn't mind getting Metal Gear Solid Collection on PS3


----------



## bowlofspiders (Dec 1, 2011)

I would love to win that mousepad. Merry Tempmas to all!


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 1, 2011)

sweeet good luck to all and a merry gbatempmas too all


----------



## kyrodon (Dec 1, 2011)

Eh. May as well enter.


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 1, 2011)

Good luck guys, I never win these damn things but maybe Ill be lucky this year.  Happy Holidays!


----------



## cloud123 (Dec 1, 2011)

hope i win PS LOVE U GBATEMP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SanGor (Dec 1, 2011)

___ ____ 
  ___ 
   ____ 
  ___ ____ 
  ___ ____


----------



## Daidude (Dec 1, 2011)

Well I guess this is me entering


----------



## Arm73 (Dec 1, 2011)

It's funny how just today I was shopping for a new coffee mug (unsuccessfully ) and just now I noticed the 3rd price.....DO WANT


----------



## MZ EXE. (Dec 1, 2011)

Well I wouldn't have anything to lose so. Good luck to anyone entering.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 1, 2011)

well, i'd sure like to win something this time around, so im posting a message thats not against any rules


----------



## Shadowhunta (Dec 1, 2011)

W00t, Tempmas again!! Cracking prizes as always, i hope everyone has a cracking Tempmas


----------



## Gryphon93 (Dec 1, 2011)

I can always post a message . I've got nothing to lose, I guess.


----------



## Barubary (Dec 1, 2011)

I'd be stupid to not at least try and enter.
Merry Tempmas to all =)


----------



## Valzi (Dec 1, 2011)

Mother 3 forever!


----------



## mollekemiel (Dec 1, 2011)

blabla bla BLA BLA
who cares anayway


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 1, 2011)

No I will not play EVE with mucus.


----------



## Chaykin (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh plz Santa! I need to get some free GAMEZ! :-)

Good luck to everyone and especially me! ;P


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Dec 1, 2011)

Post to maybe win the first prize i want super mario 3d land O:


----------



## Andman315 (Dec 1, 2011)

Posting to get Skyward Sword!


----------



## cuamoose (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow. Finally, a Tempmas contest I can enter without having to use any skill or creativity whatsoever.


----------



## omarroms (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry Tempmas Everyone.


----------



## stylow (Dec 1, 2011)

Happy Tempmas for all of you guys and may the chosen one win lol


----------



## thhorde (Dec 1, 2011)

I would like skyward sword please


----------



## pokeseeker (Dec 1, 2011)

My first Tempas Contest!


----------



## Mario264 (Dec 1, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a free game!  Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Goongala (Dec 1, 2011)

Hooray for free stuff!


----------



## faziob (Dec 1, 2011)

Definitely, I will enter in the contest.


----------



## Mirby (Dec 1, 2011)

I will enter.

My birthday was last week and I want a birthday present. I DUN CARE IF IT'S BELATED. XD


----------



## chyyran (Dec 1, 2011)

Why not?

I'll aim for 1st prize, 1 Minecraft Giftcode please 

Merry Tempmas everybody!


----------



## Rukia-san (Dec 1, 2011)

FUS RO DAH.


----------



## Chiverus (Dec 1, 2011)

all i can say is: FALCON PUNCH! and good luck to all.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2011)

I want to enter this.


----------



## Rlyodd (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in. GET ME SOMETHIN' GOOD.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry Tempmas~!

Even though I never win raffles, I still join. 

I don't really care what I get (if I win), all the prizes are awesome.


----------



## WolfSpider (Dec 1, 2011)

All of the prizes are cool.


----------



## Hachibei (Dec 1, 2011)

I know what game I'd want if I won.


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 1, 2011)

What I want to win is a free game.  Hopefully I win, as I hosted raffles here at GBAtemp before.


----------



## Gwaith (Dec 1, 2011)

Me wants win.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Dec 1, 2011)

Hachibei said:


> I know what game I'd want if I won.


Lucky you. I have absolutely no clue >_< But i'll enter anyways! Maybe I'll get a free shirt!


----------



## azure0wind (Dec 1, 2011)

I would like to enter, so i just need to post anything here right?


----------



## Splych (Dec 1, 2011)

Do Pre-Orders count xD ?
I'd love to get StarCraft II: Heart of the Swarm but it's not out yet :3
So I guess it'd be Tales of Xillia for PS3 ~


----------



## pokefloote (Dec 1, 2011)

Might as well enter. I'd love to get Pokemon Rumble Blast. (:


----------



## Valdure (Dec 1, 2011)

I feel bad posting about once a year but I lurk this place and have an RSS feed!  I'm not greedy, just quiet! I swear!


----------



## kalzifer (Dec 1, 2011)

The mug would be great... Count me in


----------



## Sinistral89 (Dec 1, 2011)

I am gonna be a wiener


----------



## 2Game4Ever (Dec 1, 2011)

Unicorn power!


----------



## Defiance (Dec 1, 2011)

Good luck to all!  Personally, I think a t-shirt and mousepad would be awesome, but I definitely wouldn't mind a mug either.


----------



## gameworm2.0 (Dec 1, 2011)

Not sure how many of these Tempmas contests I'll enter, but I think I'll be a little more active than in past years.


----------



## ficarra1002 (Dec 1, 2011)

Free skyrim sounds nice. A gbatemp shirt sounds pretty sweet also.


----------



## el cut (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeii, hopefully my unborn baby give me luck, BTW i gonna call her Samus =D

I wish a Super Mario Land 3ds

Good luck everyone!


----------



## sysasysa (Dec 1, 2011)

I wouldnt be mad if I won some prizes. Just a question: International shipping-Yes or No?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello!
Thusly, the humble little tigris has posted in thus thread, and thus, he has entered himself into this whimsical conversation, which may lead to him procuring an exciting product as spoils of the raffle.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 1, 2011)

Free gaemz are fun.


----------



## evandixon (Dec 1, 2011)

I would like: a break from work and the and associated stress.


----------



## dhuds9 (Dec 1, 2011)

I come from a land down under!

(couldn't think of what to write >.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

A raffle, huh? Count me in~


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in!!!

Thanks GBAtemp!

(Cave Story 3D? maybe...)


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 1, 2011)

A free game, or GBAtemp items would be a great Christmas gift from you guys. c:


----------



## azazeal (Dec 1, 2011)

"A common mistake that people make when trying to design something completely foolproof is to underestimate the ingenuity of complete fools"

How true is that?


----------



## akuchan (Dec 1, 2011)

I win


----------



## darkangel5000 (Dec 1, 2011)

As if I wouldn't participate if there's something to win. :3


----------



## alidsl (Dec 1, 2011)

Can I have electroplankton for the DS please?


----------



## Vinnymac (Dec 1, 2011)

I would love to have that T-Shirt, I would trade a Squishable for one.


----------



## HYPERMETAL (Dec 1, 2011)

A free game would be great...but what game would I pick? :|


----------



## zeromac (Dec 1, 2011)

Tempmas is back baby!


----------



## guardian_457 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ultimate marvel vs capcom 3 for ps3 please =D
Good luck to everyone


----------



## aliak11 (Dec 1, 2011)

I participated in the scavenger hunt last year, I hope there is something like that again.


----------



## Snorlax (Dec 1, 2011)

Keen to win something.


----------



## reapcreep (Dec 1, 2011)

yay! win win win!!


----------



## jayrow (Dec 1, 2011)

This is great. Thanks GBATemp!


----------



## Nujui (Dec 1, 2011)

Sure I'll give it a go.


----------



## titen96 (Dec 1, 2011)

i


----------



## Necron (Dec 1, 2011)

My first tempmas. Hope I win something...!


----------



## leathco (Dec 1, 2011)

I'd like a gbatemp shirt so advertise the site.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Dec 1, 2011)

I would love the mouse pad!


----------



## Treflex (Dec 1, 2011)

Fox, get this guy off me!


----------



## mrtimotei (Dec 1, 2011)

If I win first prize, I'd like a copy of Assassin's Creed (First One) for Xbox360.

Otherwise, I'm fine about the the other prizes.

Merry Tempmas!


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 1, 2011)

Here's my entry. Merry Tempmas and best of luck to all!


----------



## phoenix1234 (Dec 1, 2011)

well, ya gotta be in it to win it, so what the hey... good luck folks!


----------



## luke_c (Dec 1, 2011)

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Mimoy (Dec 1, 2011)

What's the worst that can happen by entering? Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Dec 1, 2011)

GBATEMP, I LOVE YOU.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 1, 2011)

Woo Christmas! Happy holidays to all


----------



## GohanZ9 (Dec 1, 2011)

I wana win Mario Kart 7


----------



## rook2King (Dec 1, 2011)

Lot's of luck to everyone!
Merry Tempmas!


----------



## rehevkor (Dec 1, 2011)

Yowser, I'd love some of that free stuff.


----------



## pythosoft (Dec 1, 2011)

Tempmas at last!


----------



## Redhorse (Dec 1, 2011)

this is intended as both an entry and a question...

(I hope I'm not beaking a forum rule with this as it could better be posted elsewhere but more people might see it here...)

I have a Ds1i and a DS2i is it possible to change the initial icon that one sees when first placing it in the DSi?

An answer that applies to either of this would be of help...

what program would I use? I assume that would involve altering the firmware? I  have searched through the tutorials and could find nothing on this particular aspect.  OR does anyone know smeone who would be willing to do this if I could not myself.
(I'm older and I really don't think ( Big N) seeing spongebob squarepants on my 3ds activity log is believable, not 60+ hours on it anyway...


Any help (even being pointed in the right direction would really help.
Thanks in Advance
Tyger


aka SyFyTy

also consider me enter please.
Thanks.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Yum raffles makes me think of waffles! :3


----------



## leonssj90 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mario Kart 7 would be cool to have....


----------



## lj44 (Dec 1, 2011)

Devil Survivor Overclocked. Haven't been able to get it and I love SMT.


----------



## tk615 (Dec 2, 2011)

Actually I'd love Monster Hunter for the 3DS haha.   Good luck to everyone here!!


----------



## Calafas (Dec 2, 2011)

Sure, i'll take one ticket to the gun show please.


----------



## toguro_max (Dec 2, 2011)

I stay a "few" days away, and when I return, there is already a Tempmas event? 
Maybe i was out for too long...


----------



## Vanion (Dec 2, 2011)

Guess I could post something. Been awhile since I last did.


----------



## ConJ (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice. I hope I win!


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 2, 2011)

Just make a post, then?


----------



## tlyee61 (Dec 2, 2011)

i can haz entry?


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Dec 2, 2011)

Ahem, by the power of grayskull! Also more relevant, YES!!! the return of GBATemp contests.


----------



## Guy.brush (Dec 2, 2011)

Rare post. Like the idea.


----------



## someonewhodied (Dec 2, 2011)

Hiiii People


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Merry Tempmas everyone!


----------



## RLXD (Dec 2, 2011)

Say happy birthday to me. It's my birthday today!


----------



## Kiaku (Dec 2, 2011)

Posted!


----------



## lynn silvermoon (Dec 2, 2011)

Finally!


----------



## Critica1 (Dec 2, 2011)

If I win, I would like Mario Kart 7! Good luck to everyone


----------



## dudenator (Dec 2, 2011)

Awww snap! Just want to say thanks to GBAtemp for this. Best forum ever!


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 2, 2011)

Gbatemp is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Krobelus (Dec 2, 2011)

I will enter!
If I win, I would like an X12 Turtle Beach Headset.


----------



## Seraph992 (Dec 2, 2011)

Long-time member, first time poster. Merry Tempmas


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2011)

What i want for christmas is a xbox 360


----------



## we1221 (Dec 2, 2011)

count me in!


----------



## CameronAmedei (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello to all.  I had a acc here under the name of Retroman51.  I just signed in using FB.


----------



## The Milkman (Dec 2, 2011)

Hay dawgz I hurd ur givin away free gaemz. gimmah.


----------



## player594 (Dec 2, 2011)

I've had an Xbox 360 for 4 months now but still have yet to play a game on it. I hope I win the raffle so I can get one to play.


----------



## ferofax (Dec 2, 2011)

I've never won a raffle before.


----------



## conanac (Dec 2, 2011)

Why not,
the more the merrier, but the fewer the better fare
[taken from 1885 C. Kingsley _Westward Ho!_]

Cheers.


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 2, 2011)

I know the first prize is a game of our choice...
but can we select, say, N64 games?

*Entry*


----------



## bladesman582 (Dec 2, 2011)

So, you're going to announce the winners in the next thread? Or are you going to contact the winners?


----------



## nightbreed813 (Dec 2, 2011)

I was able to complete the scavenger hunt last year but didn't win. Maybe I have a chance this year.


----------



## adrian2040 (Dec 2, 2011)

Tempmas started while I was studying for my last final exam of the semester. I almost missed out! (At least for a day.)


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Dec 2, 2011)

It's Tempmas time again!  Good luck to everyone.  And I hope you all have a great holiday season!


----------



## eggsample (Dec 2, 2011)

merry Tempmas


----------



## robertma708 (Dec 2, 2011)

RAGGAO!!!!
if I win I would like legend of zelda ocarina of time for the n64


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 2, 2011)

Fishaman P said:


> I know the first prize is a game of our choice...
> but can we select, say, N64 games?
> 
> *Entry*



I would assume any game under $60 is fine. As long as you don't start looking for the rarer titles, you should be able to stay under that if you decide to go with a retro title.

Also.....

This is my entry.


----------



## Astoria (Dec 2, 2011)

Mmmm. If I get selected.... Well I will start to worry about 2012.


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 2, 2011)

Heck yeah. I'd almost rather get 2nd or 3rd place.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Dec 2, 2011)

I know I already entered, but I feel like throwing out a curveball. I can wait on Mario Kart 7. I want Batman Arkham City.  (If, for some strange and unusual reason, I end up winning, I'd love to get the Wal-Mart two-pack that comes with Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY for free. )


----------



## Slashmolder (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd really like a copy of Mario Kart for the 3DS.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Dec 2, 2011)

/me enters.
Haha, definately mario kart 7


----------



## Krestent (Dec 2, 2011)

Free game plz.


----------



## liamash3 (Dec 2, 2011)

I would like the free game of my choice. I'd probably pick Final Fantasy XIII-2 (Xbox 360 ver.) or The Elder Scrolls IV:Skyrim (Xbox or PS3).


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 2, 2011)

c'mon magic mug!


----------



## libertas34 (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## VIIth (Dec 2, 2011)

I won a Flashcard in the past year's Tempmas (I think, maybe it was the year before of that), but they lost one of their sponsors and had to pay from their own pockets, which isn't fair, so I never got my flashcard.

Anyway, good luck everyone.


----------



## Todderbert (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's my raffle ticket sir.

I would choose Skyrim for the first prize!

Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## Shanester (Dec 2, 2011)

I would love Modern Warfare 3 for the Xbox 360. 
Merry Tempmas!!!


----------



## Allandh (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow, this is making me break my vow of silence.  i'm usually just a lurker!


----------



## n3yne (Dec 2, 2011)

Merry Tempmas!!  I wish you all the best of luck, and here's to another good year of gbatemp news.  Maybe there will be some 3DS homebrew next year


----------



## rt141 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice! Good luck everyone


----------



## Helper (Dec 2, 2011)

((assuming that I didn't misunderstand the rules and this isn't some horrible joke...))
Here's my entry!
I, like shockingly many other users on here, am dying to get my hands on Mario Kart 7.

Good luck everybody and merry Tempmas!


----------



## obito (Dec 2, 2011)

hope i win!



I've always wanted to experience a snowy christmas, here christmas is in the middle of summer~


----------



## z3r03 (Dec 2, 2011)

Merry Tempmas, guys! Good luck to all!


----------



## pilladoll (Dec 2, 2011)

Yay!!!!!!!! It's Tempmas time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 2, 2011)

My name is Chikaku-chan,
and Im a Tempaholic~


----------



## OJClock (Dec 2, 2011)

Happy holidays to all!

Find it funny that this thread isn't as long as some concerning certain *ahem* scene releases


----------



## kiranagato (Dec 2, 2011)

Its Tempmas!!!


----------



## Hielkenator (Dec 2, 2011)

It's getting colder and colder outside and the sky is misty and white grey...
Luckily we are all inside warming ourself at GBA Tempmas, wich feels like a cosy bonfire...

Take care and love all the people/ family around you!
Happy Holidays to all Members!


----------



## nasenhund (Dec 2, 2011)

Tempmas... I like the idea 

Have fun tempers.


----------



## iMinotauro (Dec 2, 2011)

I didn't submit not even one entry last year, this year I will try to enter every single one to increase my chances.

I hope I win at least a small prize (Mascot Sticker or something similar).
Wish you guys luck and Happy Tempmas!


----------



## phantastic91 (Dec 2, 2011)

yay tempmas is back! gonna be a fun month =]


----------



## modgeezer (Dec 2, 2011)

i would go for the new mario 3DS game would be the incentive i need to pick up a 3DS


----------



## Dangy (Dec 2, 2011)

Can we redeam up to $60 worth of Steam games?


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh boy I forgot about tempmas!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 2, 2011)

Sounds good. Would love first place prize. Who wouldn't though? Haha


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd like a Kindle or something.. Reading is underrated


----------



## ThatOtherPerson (Dec 2, 2011)

I am fond of winning free things.


----------



## Luigi728 (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, if entering is this easy, I'll participate!
I'd love to get a new 3DS game if I would win the first prize^^


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 2, 2011)

Random post for comp.


----------



## CookiesMilk (Dec 2, 2011)

I would like to get a copy of Harvest Moon Tale of Two Towns (:


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll take anything I can get 

Happy Tempmas to all!


----------



## Aeter (Dec 2, 2011)

I win!


----------



## cornaljoe (Dec 2, 2011)

Merry Temp-mas.  Hope I get lucky this time around.


----------



## ninditsu (Dec 2, 2011)

anything I want.


----------



## Fluto (Dec 2, 2011)

Hurrah for tempmas


----------



## dhusui (Dec 2, 2011)

for some reason I want 2nd and 3rd price more than 1st price.


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 2, 2011)

Not a 1 word post.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 2, 2011)

btw.... this is a "we don't ship to 3rd world countries" kind of contest, or do I still have a chance of getting something?


----------



## machomuu (Dec 2, 2011)

Geez, there are so many new members...I feel old...


----------



## Magus (Dec 2, 2011)

are we having another treasure hunt? that one is fun

i do hope the starting part is at least more clear than it was the last year,it was very frustating not being able to understand how you were supposed to begin with >_>


----------



## mad567 (Dec 2, 2011)

Good luck everyone....!!!!


----------



## megazero1x1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow I'm exited did't know that something like this existed!

Christmas time really is the best time in the year!

An advance merry christmas to everyone on this forum!


----------



## Narayan (Dec 2, 2011)

i want either the shirt+mousepad or the mug. if by chance i was chosen first, can i swap places with the second or third?


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Dec 2, 2011)

this will be fun! Me want the T-Shirt plz! or the mug i dont mind!


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 2, 2011)

machomuu said:


> Geez, there are so many new members...I feel old...


yeah gbatemp exploded with members after i came


----------



## soratheultima (Dec 2, 2011)

well huh :3 id like a super card DSTWO for xmas but if thats not possible then the Elder Scrolls V skyrim but id be happy with the 2nd and 3rd prizes as well anything is great as a christmas gift  merry tempmas!


----------



## Youkai (Dec 2, 2011)

lol yeah nice ^^

tempmas rulz 

good look ev.... umm me XD


----------



## camurso_ (Dec 2, 2011)

I don´t want any prize. In fact, I don´t know what the hell am I doing in this thread...


----------



## LuckySteves (Dec 2, 2011)

Now that there is a deal!  Thank you temp, and have a great tempmas.


----------



## mameks (Dec 2, 2011)

I want that tshirt 

I remember last year's Tempas. Damn it was hard


----------



## Janthran (Dec 2, 2011)

Just curious, for the winner of first place..
You say up to $60, so could the winner maybe get two games that are together under $60?
Just wondering


----------



## insidexdeath (Dec 2, 2011)

GBATemp mug is what I want


----------



## henkp (Dec 2, 2011)

I guess I'm just lucky to stumble unto this thread, i'm missing the doodle-tempmaslogo this year!


----------



## wchill (Dec 2, 2011)

Reviving my account just for this... I love Tempmas


----------



## Janthran (Dec 2, 2011)

camurso_ said:


> I don´t want any prize. In fact, I don´t know what the hell am I doing in this thread...


I'd laugh if you won.


----------



## parrasvolta (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice! Lets see how's my luck  Good Luck!!


----------



## Ashura32 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Zalda (Dec 2, 2011)

Skyrim rules. Merry Tempmas!


----------



## oxenh (Dec 2, 2011)

well, first time i participe in this kind of event
i have bad luck with this kind of stuff, but lest give it a try


----------



## dilav (Dec 3, 2011)

Is it december already?
Good luck to all.


----------



## Vampire Lied (Dec 3, 2011)

This has got to be the most awesome thing a forum has ever done for its members.
Wow! Very impressed. Thanks to all staff and the sponsor.
Merry Tempmas everyone!


----------



## Mondegreen (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi all. I need to stop playing TF2 and get on the 'Temp more.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 3, 2011)

I can still remember the Tempmas Contest of 2010. Time flies.


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 3, 2011)

Awesome!  Tempmass has started again! I hope that at least this year I'll win something too!


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 3, 2011)

I like to polish the gumballs I collect, then I put them behind bulletproof glass and show them off to my neighbors and other acquaintances.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Dec 3, 2011)

Well there's no reason not to enter, right? *Posts*


----------



## guinness (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, I've already won one raffle this week, so may as well give this one a go too. Maybe my luck is changing at last.


----------



## FlameHelix (Dec 3, 2011)

I practically grew up with Zelda :/, 2 or 3 years ago, my brother sold my wii to buy a ps3, i'm still mad at him for doing so and from that I still haven't played Skyward Sword... No money as well to get a wii or the game itself, but my cousin has a Wii and he never uses it anymore, and he says if i can get the game, then I can come over his house whenever i want to play, and maybe even he'll give me the wii for Christams. But yeah, it's a pretty shitty feeling knowing that all your friends have played and half way finished such a masterpiece, when you, the obvious Hero Of Time, still haven't touched it... I need a life...


----------



## SilentRevolt (Dec 3, 2011)

Count me in even though i rarely win


----------



## duel (Dec 3, 2011)

Returned to GBATemp in time to enter this thing. I doubt I'll win, but if it's free entry then why not really?


----------



## Magsor (Dec 3, 2011)

I didn't bother to read all the post but i just wanna say i love you all. Tempers are the best of the best.


----------



## ct_bolt (Dec 3, 2011)

First I really want to thank GBATemp for doing this every year and being the great website it is... helped me out many times. Well with out further ado...

This is my message in this thread. I really want to win, but if I don't I understand. 

Thanks for reading. Happy Holidays to all.  

*Edit:*
As of 3:30 PM EST. The odds are about 1 in 200 to win any of the prizes (Which is roughly .5%).
I really hope I win anything. It would be so amazing!!!


----------



## casidepro (Dec 3, 2011)

I hope there's going to be another clue hunt just like last year.


----------



## Dreamo111 (Dec 3, 2011)

If i do win i would love to get
* Super Mario 3D Land (German Version)*

you know... because of region lock


----------



## VJL (Dec 3, 2011)

aiming for the first prize: Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim!
Merry Tempmas!


----------



## Walker D (Dec 3, 2011)

I usually never win this kind of thing, but who knows?!  \o/


----------



## Izham (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm gonna try my luck too then xD
Oh, Merry Tempmas Everyone!


----------



## hkz8000 (Dec 3, 2011)

Probably won't win but might as well enter


----------



## d3monsting (Dec 3, 2011)

I like ice cream


----------



## snakerune112 (Dec 3, 2011)

i want a game MW3 to be exact


----------



## MEGAMENE (Dec 3, 2011)

I want Skyrim For PS3.


----------



## DroRox (Dec 3, 2011)

Pew pew pew pew pew. 
(Entry)


----------



## smile72 (Dec 3, 2011)

Probably won't win but I would like Atelier Totori.


----------



## VashTS (Dec 3, 2011)

cool i prefer random picking, contests like last year can be rather difficult. thanks temp! here's to another great year. oh and this new sponsor does look good i may actually buy something in the future, and i wil def say i was ref'd by the temp. \

as for a game, i don't really want one. so if i win first prize can i just get the tshirt instead?


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Dec 3, 2011)

Missed out last year, not missing out again


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Dec 3, 2011)

May I please have winning of topic?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 4, 2011)

What I want for christmas is to go home and give a big hug to my best friend


----------



## xanth (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmmm...can't imagine I'll have much of a chance. Still, I love this Tempmas stuff every year and I can't resist.

Now when they say any platform...wonder if they'll go on ebay and find me some old NES games if I win...  Just kidding; chances are I'd go for the new Zelda as an excuse to buy a Wii


----------



## htoxad (Dec 4, 2011)

Merry Tempmas!


----------



## alphamule (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL I guess I'll try for a prize.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow, Tempmas 2010 seems like just yesterday. 
Good luck everyone


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2011)

good luck everyone


----------



## Zorua (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Roman_42 (Dec 4, 2011)

Mario Kart 7


----------



## callmebob (Dec 4, 2011)

Yay! Way better than the puzzle thing last year.

Mario Kart for me too.


----------



## potato3334 (Dec 4, 2011)

Raffles are always nice, although I wanted to do another puzzle thing, that was fun.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 4, 2011)

ENTERAN!

Fingers crossed!

Good luck all and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Teddydude30 (Dec 4, 2011)

im definatly entering and im gonna buy a super card ds two for christmas this year YAY my 4 year old orginal R4 did me well but sometimes you have to upgrade


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm in
Except if I win, that's a problem because my parents are gonna think I did this thing and I used their credit card or something
Oh well... the joy of winning is good enough 
Let's see who's selected :3


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow, this is really great. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## FrankensteinTank (Dec 4, 2011)

Awesome, would love to win. Good luck to everyone and Happy Holidays!


----------



## SanchezTG (Dec 4, 2011)

If by some chance I win, I'd like Super Street Fighter IV: 3D . Merry Christmas!


----------



## philip11 (Dec 4, 2011)

I enter.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Dec 5, 2011)

A reply with anything I want


----------



## AbraCadvr (Dec 5, 2011)

donuts


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 5, 2011)

Since the limit was until 23.59 GMT I think the last two posts don't count... Maybe I'm wrong. =O
Anyways... I'm thirsty. =(


----------



## palasx (Dec 5, 2011)

*The standard Lorem Ipsum passage, used since the 1500s*

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum."

*Section 1.10.32 of "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", written by Cicero in 45 BC*

"Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?"

*1914 translation by H. Rackham*

"But I must explain to you how all this mistaken idea of denouncing pleasure and praising pain was born and I will give you a complete account of the system, and expound the actual teachings of the great explorer of the truth, the master-builder of human happiness. No one rejects, dislikes, or avoids pleasure itself, because it is pleasure, but because those who do not know how to pursue pleasure rationally encounter consequences that are extremely painful. Nor again is there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because it is pain, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great pleasure. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it? But who has any right to find fault with a man who chooses to enjoy a pleasure that has no annoying consequences, or one who avoids a pain that produces no resultant pleasure?"

*Section 1.10.33 of "de Finibus Bonorum et Malorum", written by Cicero in 45 BC*

"At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident, similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio cumque nihil impedit quo minus id quod maxime placeat facere possimus, omnis voluptas assumenda est, omnis dolor repellendus. Temporibus autem quibusdam et aut officiis debitis aut rerum necessitatibus saepe eveniet ut et voluptates repudiandae sint et molestiae non recusandae. Itaque earum rerum hic tenetur a sapiente delectus, ut aut reiciendis voluptatibus maiores alias consequatur aut perferendis doloribus asperiores repellat."

*1914 translation by H. Rackham*

"On the other hand, we denounce with righteous indignation and dislike men who are so beguiled and demoralized by the charms of pleasure of the moment, so blinded by desire, that they cannot foresee the pain and trouble that are bound to ensue; and equal blame belongs to those who fail in their duty through weakness of will, which is the same as saying through shrinking from toil and pain. These cases are perfectly simple and easy to distinguish. In a free hour, when our power of choice is untrammelled and when nothing prevents our being able to do what we like best, every pleasure is to be welcomed and every pain avoided. But in certain circumstances and owing to the claims of duty or the obligations of business it will frequently occur that pleasures have to be repudiated and annoyances accepted. The wise man therefore always holds in these matters to this principle of selection: he rejects pleasures to secure other greater pleasures, or else he endures pains to avoid worse pains."


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 5, 2011)

That's too big to read.


----------



## Costello (Dec 5, 2011)

deadline passed, thread closed, results soon


----------



## Costello (Dec 5, 2011)

the list of participants can be found below.
mods are eligible too (except admins) since the drawing is completely random.



Spoiler



1 Thug4L1f3

2 Costello
3 Vanion
4 Nekoblade
5 Magus
6 Cyan
7 bladerx
8 xanth
9 omarroms
10 pitman
11 ATMB
12 amptor
13 DjFIL
14 Hiroshi21
15 Fission
16 Akotan
17 Issac
18 DeMoN
19 Youkai
20 guardian_457
21 Stanny
22 pilladoll
23 camurso_
24 htoxad
25 Vinnymac
26 damiussus
27 Sc4rFac3d
28 SpaceJump
29 AbraCadvr
30 hankchill
31 Heran Bago
32 Ben_j
33 injection18
34 Chaykin
35 inter4ever
36 Sonicslasher
37 Johnatton
38 jamesaa
39 cornaljoe
40 Jojse
41 Arm73
42 Mythrix
43 mollekemiel
44 st90
45 JohnnyDrama
46 modgeezer
47 Carnivean
48 juggernaut911
49 Jax
50 Shadowhunta
51 IAmTheRad
52 Saturnplanet5
53 Davi92
54 D-Trogh
55 DaDAM
56 Emu
57 CannonFoddr
58 phantastic91
59 Edgedancer
60 thegame07
61 Sym
62 [M]artin
63 dilav
64 Satangel
65 moose3
66 player594
67 belzilep
68 evvil
69 J3anyus
70 callmebob
71 bug2000
72 toguro_max
73 akuchan
74 DiNo29
75 Valdure
76 henkp
77 psxfan
78 Hachibei
79 superrob
80 WB3000
81 Absurd
82 Eity
83 The_Dragons_Mast
84 RanmaFreak
85 Adr990
86 OrGoN3
87 KDH
88 triassic911
89 sdnoob
90 Maikel Steneker
91 Scathraax
92 Dreamo111
93 swimmeringer
94 clonesniper666
95 sanoblue
96 Ethanx94
97 IceRentoraa29
98 Zalda
99 jayrow
100 mad567
101 Schlupi
102 airpirate545
103 AetherMaster
104 nehe32
105 webyugioh
106 oyeah1988
107 GundamXXX
108 Brian117
109 Defiance
110 palasx
111 z3r03
112 BortzANATOR
113 Neil.GBX
114 Bri
115 Roman_42
116 drobb
117 Another World
118 jan777
119 Joe88
120 setya5785
121 Sephi
122 0nyx
123 Izham
124 slaysme
125 VatoLoco
126 andy249901
127 Hyperlisk_
128 sysasysa
129 R2DJ
130 HaniKazmi
131 matt382
132 Antoligy
133 Treflex
134 ThommyTheBoy
135 Freezer6
136 JPdensetsu
137 cris92x
138 Powerslave89
139 Ashura32
140 tinymonkeyt
141 Gwaith
142 leathco
143 Ritsuki
144 saviorkross
145 8BitWalugi
146 Vincent Valentin
147 Calafas
148 Mario264
149 DJPlace
150 shadowmanwkp
151 el cut
152 X D D X
153 Snorlax
154 thedicemaster
155 darkangel5000
156 thaddius
157 TDWP FTW
158 Lacius
159 Berthenk
160 Splych
161 infinete
162 malefactor
163 soratheultima
164 Scormish
165 axelfire250
166 ForteGospel
167 Yatashi Strife
168 ball2012003
169 stab244
170 adrian2040
171 MidNightNeko
172 wchill
173 omgpwn666
174 luke_c
175 JinTrigger
176 Penguin
177 Slashmolder
178 liamash3
179 fgghjjkll
180 Luckkill4u
181 SignZ
182 Andman315
183 corenting
184 ConJ
185 cloud123
186 Daku93
187 MatrixMaster3
188 LTK
189 TheH
190 Gnargle
191 Dark Langin
192 tenentenen
193 KazoWAR
194 vegemikee
195 SanGor
196 davidnlta
197 DJ Hobo
198 TwinRetro
199 bowser
200 oxenh
201 lolzed
202 Ireland 1
203 someonewhodied
204 PlutonPress
205 Gundam Eclipse
206 Luigi728
207 qlum
208 The_Hulkster
209 updowners
210 mocalacace
211 mehrab2603
212 kiranagato
213 431unknown
214 boombox
215 OJClock
216 PettingZoo
217 smash_brew
218 HYPERMETAL
219 Mr.Mysterio
220 LWares
221 Dr.Razor
222 Veristical Blaze
223 ThatOtherPerson
224 chemistryfreak
225 Kurisuellegarden
226 Terenigma
227 Quincy
228 guinness
229 Bladexdsl
230 kalzifer
231 SonicXXXthehedge
232 batista1995
233 Bowser-jr
234 MegaAce™
235 Gryphon93
236 jceggbert5
237 VIIth
238 Rockstar
239 azazeal
240 tisdadd
241 D34DL1N3R
242 gameworm2.0
243 RLXD
244 Toki~
245 omgwtfhax
246 taken
247 DrOctapu
248 WolfSpider
249 Skelletonike
250 Necron
251 Mimoy
252 Clydefrosch
253 ProtoKun7
254 casidepro
255 GalenTheGamer
256 AeroblitzR
257 Jakob95
258 Sterling
259 emmanu888
260 ferofax
261 emigre
262 Dialga.The.Maste
263 BowlOfSpiders
264 mucus
265 d3co
266 OtakuGamerZ
267 Dter ic
268 .Chris
269 WatchGintama
270 jimmyemunoz
271 Gaz777
272 Barubary
273 dudenator
274 zeromac
275 jurassicplayer
276 ThatDudeWithTheF
277 MZ EXE.
278 renes2
279 Roxasorg13
280 fuli
281 its xNIGHTMAREx
282 lefangz
283 Demonbart
284 VashTS
285 Genyus
286 XanLoves
287 tk615
288 vash117
289 benbop1992
290 Alex_32571
291 JustChillin1414
292 Twilight Loz
293 Krestent
294 Aeter
295 soulx
296 Dangy
297 Mikehoncho16
298 zuron7
299 TheZoc
300 Hells Malice
301 Krobelus
302 snakerune112
303 kwartel
304 zygie
305 mezut360
306 Xoo00o0o0o
307 Jamstruth
308 syko5150
309 Phoenix Goddess
310 gameandmatch
311 Taellon
312 FlashX007
313 TheDestroyer
314 Guild McCommunis
315 kingofgamesgx
316 Gamer4life
317 ShadowX13
318 alexcalibur
319 pythosoft
320 ninditsu
321 holoflame
322 parrasvolta
323 razenoku
324 ShadowPirater
325 hundshamer
326 azure0wind
327 HunterJ
328 alidsl
329 UniqueGeek
330 chose
331 naglaro00
332 Zeroneo
333 xbry23
334 Porro88
335 GameWinner
336 coolness
337 person66
338 shlong
339 YayMii
340 Peps
341 basher11
342 bladesman582
343 iFish
344 suprgamr232
345 prowler_
346 plasma dragon007
347 Maav
348 alunral
349 rook2King
350 PsyBlade
351 snake7beckham
352 EZ-Megaman
353 Shorkio
354 nightbreed813
355 Devin
356 Porygon-X
357 Gh0sti
358 lokomelo
359 digipokemaster
360 Scott-105
361 Stigmatic
362 Josephvb10
363 Fudge
364 Paarish
365 hiphopaznkid
366 EpicJungle
367 Todderbert
368 vpd
369 machomuu
370 Pong20302000
371 Shinintendo
372 kyrodon
373 Saken
374 gregor1997
375 naved.islam14
376 nintendoom
377 scottehG
378 Sinistral89
379 MEGAMENE
380 JPhantom
381 sergster1
382 leonssj90
383 kokojo17
384 aiRWaLKRe
385 Darksage098
386 YoshiKart
387 d00dleFace
388 Allandh
389 I2aven's_Sag
390 Guy.brush
391 ViDeOmAnCiNi
392 Shufflemac
393 Goongala
394 reapcreep
395 bjorno
396 mimic88
397 darkbuster412
398 KingVamp
399 conanac
400 Helper
401 Seraph992
402 moerik
403 potato3334
404 salnaruto2
405 duel
406 thhorde
407 Eerpow
408 earny
409 chinboogie
410 BigLord
411 Tornadosurvives
412 Frogman
413 lordrand11
414 JoshuaS153
415 lukecop80
416 Zaertix
417 Sheimi
418 we1221
419 Hyro-Sama
420 T-Tudor
421 Erdnaxela
422 petspeed
423 Walker D
424 go2_ars
425 ShinyLatios
426 iggloovortex
427 cuamoose
428 ecko
429 TehSkull
430 kevan
431 haflore
432 Punyman
433 vsevolod
434 MarkDarkness
435 Haloman800
436 ahds
437 titen96
438 CrazyPuzzler
439 Vigilante
440 Fishaman P
441 obito
442 Rydian
443 MarcusRaven
444 iMinotauro
445 Hielkenator
446 NahuelDS
447 Lokao0
448 n3yne
449 Presto99
450 Qtis
451 GohanZ9
452 epicCreations.or
453 2lazy2name
454 Wombo Combo
455 The Real Jdbye
456 The Pi
457 NicollasCmm
458 mori123
459 SilentRevolt
460 Kiaku
461 Damian666
462 Godson777
463 Coconut
464 eggsample
465 VJL
466 NoOneDies
467 Jadachris
468 Daidude
469 Balee56
470 Terminator02
471 ZaeZae64
472 Teddydude30
473 FireGrey
474 insidexdeath
475 KevFan
476 exangel
477 gifi4
478 kiafazool
479 Rukia-san
480 6Toushiro9
481 d3monsting
482 Shadeblaze
483 lynn silvermoon
484 relminator
485 ultimate.fake.ac
486 Wizerzak
487 xXVisionZXx
488 emugirl1994
489 faziob
490 boktor666
491 elviswjr
492 tigris
493 Annieone23
494 shredrdie
495 lj44
496 CookiesMilk
497 Nebz
498 SparkFenix
499 Fyrus
500 ct_bolt
501 tlyee61
502 Jimmy1994
503 shango46
504 Bobbyloujo
505 klim28
506 castilm1
507 aminemaster
508 MARECLO
509 BloodyFlame
510 Nujui
511 RPG_Lover
512 CarbonX13
513 keine
514 gamefan5
515 Team Fail
516 RoMee
517 james50a
518 aburas
519 MigueelDnd
520 hkz8000
521 Arras
522 RandomOddness
523 Zerosuit connor
524 smile72
525 Pyrmon
526 Narayan
527 dhusui
528 Thesolcity
529 Pablo3DS
530 Chiverus
531 Attila13
532 stylow
533 EnigmaBlade
534 gbatempfan1
535 Shanester
536 nasenhund
537 mrtimotei
538 flamesofdoom
539 gegl
540 Mondegreen
541 phoenix1234
542 Cartmanuk
543 Oveneise
544 DasXero
545 dhuds9
546 Seaking
547 DeathStrudel
548 justin05
549 AndroidDem0man
550 Magsor
551 princefarzan
552 MountApple
553 Chubbo1793
554 aliak11
555 Chhotu uttam
556 blaziken
557 r3gR3t
558 Luigi39000vr
559 jing90
560 libertas34
561 stanlec
562 1234turtles
563 Nathan Drake
564 Saoron
565 Alan John
566 Ravte
567 ficarra1002
568 Frankenstein Tan
569 Zantigo
570 LuckySteves
571 tvoretz
572 SSVAV
573 Lanlan
574 19wert
575 Mirby
576 Charli
577 rehevkor
578 4-leaf-clover
579 Hydreigon
580 linuxGuru
581 Hebon
582 robertma708
583 beenii
584 ShinyJellicent12
585 Tanveer
586 DarkCoffe64
587 Rockhoundhigh
588 s4mid4re
589 AceWarhead
590 syfyTy
591 GammaGeorgeX
592 Rlyodd
593 renlang
594 Nirraic
595 Valwin
596 Waynester727
597 JonnyPoots
598 Vampire Lied
599 rt141
600 Exkorath
601 MrThreeD
602 Valzi
603 Axl.
604 DroRox
605 Chikaku-chan
606 ShadowPrince
607 Geren
608 angelzbl0od
609 zachtheninja
610 T.Kuranari
611 2Game4Ever
612 mrnintendo15
613 Janthran
614 pyromaniac123
615 Critica1
616 philip11
617 FlameHelix
618 Zou Hua
619 DinohScene
620 OccamRazor
621 SanchezTG
622 megazero1x1
623 Nalmontes
624 alphamule
625 Sean On Fire
626 JamiePashley
627 Unagi
628 Gadgetguy96
629 pokeseeker
630 acrox999
631 Jordon


----------

